# R22-100 Signal loss 771 on 2



## robertpil (Aug 17, 2006)

I hope this is the correct sub-forum. If not I apologize in advance. I have an R22-100 that received 0Xac8 update at 3:37 this morning. This morning when I turned the tv on I was getting "signal loss 771 on 2". I tried resetting the box (Power cycle only) and that did not correct the problem. Keep in mind that this DVR has 2 tuner inputs but I am only using Tuner 1 because I was too lazy to run the 2nd coax cable. On a bet, I unscrewed the cable from tuner 1 and put it in tuner 2 and it worked. So am I too understand that tuner 1 is bad or did the software update mess something up. Prior to the update everything worked fine.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Wait are you on swim or not? If not it sounds like the receiver reset itself and thinks you are using two tuners. Go into the satelite setup and set it back to one tuner if you are not using swim system. Swim system lets you run multiple tuners on one line. 

What other equipment do you have?


----------



## robertpil (Aug 17, 2006)

No definitely not on a swim system. I have a multiplexer in the attic with dual LNB inputs and six outputs.
My other receiver is a R15-200. We have a standard dish on the roof.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

yeah, repeat satellite set up and set the DVR to single tuner. 


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## robertpil (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank You. I ran the system setup again and set it as single tuner and it is now working. The update must have rest the box back to default settings. We are good to go now !


----------



## stc (Aug 25, 2016)

robertpil--I just wanted you to know that your post really saved me. I have the same receiver and experienced the exact same problem. First called DTV, and they were absolutely no help. I found your posts during a google search and was able to correct the problem the same way you did. I joined DBSTalk so that I could thank you. It also sounds like a great place to get technical help that everyone needs from time to time. Made my day.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

stc said:


> robertpil--I just wanted you to know that your post really saved me. I have the same receiver and experienced the exact same problem. First called DTV, and they were absolutely no help. I found your posts during a google search and was able to correct the problem the same way you did. I joined DBSTalk so that I could thank you. It also sounds like a great place to get technical help that everyone needs from time to time. Made my day.


Welcome to the Forum.
I did the same years ago. I had a problem and searched the web for an answer and landed here. Lots of very knowledgeable people on this site for help.


----------



## robertpil (Aug 17, 2006)

stc said:


> robertpil--I just wanted you to know that your post really saved me. I have the same receiver and experienced the exact same problem. First called DTV, and they were absolutely no help. I found your posts during a google search and was able to correct the problem the same way you did. I joined DBSTalk so that I could thank you. It also sounds like a great place to get technical help that everyone needs from time to time. Made my day.


Glad it worked out. Although the R22 and R15 are old technology they have been good to me for many years. I was one of the original Beta testers of the R22 when it first came out so I got the receiver for free.


----------

